# Maxi cosi isofix base help please????



## pregatlast

My car is being collected to go to the garage within the next hour and in getting a courtesy car but I can't for the life of me get my isofix base out of my car - can anyone help???? (I'd just leave it but they have stated everything must be removed from the car!)

Thanks


----------



## MrsGM

maybe see if there are some youtube videos that can help?


----------



## pregatlast

I've tried you tube and they all seem to show you how to install it and how to remove the seat from it! Thanks though!


----------



## lindseymw

Press the green button (the one that's located at the top of leg bit) then yank the base out


----------



## pregatlast

Yay! Thank you!!


----------

